# Lelit



## crabman (Mar 14, 2017)

Does anyone have any experiences using the Lelit Anna Tem? Whats good ,whats bad about them. I am tired of seeing soo many plastic machines on the market and its time to upgrade and look at all options.


----------



## Lucian_Blue (Feb 2, 2018)

Lelit tem is the best quality for buck. I use one for 4months and makes best espresso, but also easy to froth milk.

Pid is great for seting start temp

Minimum time to get ready for first shot 20-30min

Easy to set pres to 9bar to reduce channeling

Of course u need fresh coffee and a good grinder to back it


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

Hey Lucian, how much did you get your lelit TEM for? Does this come with pre-infusion as well?


----------



## Lucian_Blue (Feb 2, 2018)

Brand new is 450euro. I got mine used for 290e. 2years old.

I dont think preinfusion is what you need if u want something to start with.. Anyway not fot this money







)

Is doing a great job and i still think i the best for my money/needs.

Hope this will help!


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

From what I know, it has PID together with it yeah? Did you manage to find a bottomless portafilter for it though? Also, i know that most tampers are 58mm, did you manage to find one for it as well?


----------



## Lucian_Blue (Feb 2, 2018)

ThinkJunket said:


> From what I know, it has PID together with it yeah? Did you manage to find a bottomless portafilter for it though? Also, i know that most tampers are 58mm, did you manage to find one for it as well?


Yes, pid is good to set starting temperature,if u dont have one u go guessing.

Is easy to find 57mm portafilter, also ims basket is a must.

If ur hany using tools u will find it easy making double spout portafilter to bottomless.


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

I see, thanks for the reply! Not too sure about being able to find one easily here in Singapore..


----------



## crabman (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for the reply,coffee sorted, grinder? that's for another post. I am currently using a Bodum travel press as a back up. 60-100 quid machines I am done with . First saw Lelit on a business trip to Italy. I think I will go with a Lelit.


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

Do you guys usually make milk based drinks with a Lelit? How's the experience like?


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

Sorry accidentally double posted on mobile.


----------



## Lucian_Blue (Feb 2, 2018)

Easy to use for 2 drinks. Of course, u need to learn how to do it.

3,5% fat milk, cold.

Trick: first coffee then frothing. The group will get too hot id u do it vice versa.


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

Alright, thanks! Will keep that into consideration for my purchase!


----------



## Alexholt (Feb 1, 2019)

Lucian_Blue said:


> Lelit tem is the best quality for buck. I use one for 4months and makes best espresso, but also easy to froth milk.
> 
> Pid is great for seting start temp
> 
> ...


 I know this is an old thread - but interested you said the pressure is easy to reduce. I haven't managed to find out how. can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## Lucian_Blue (Feb 2, 2018)

http://cremina-endo.blogspot.com/2012/06/lelit-pl041-opv-fix.html?m=1

Or Google : lelit pl41Tem opv

then use translate in chrome


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Lucian_Blue nice blog 😋


----------

